# Need ID help



## TNight (Dec 11, 2007)

Picked up these 2 nitro trucks 1 is Kyosho but I don't know the model and the other I have no clue 
Thanks in advance
<center> 
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00860.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00860.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00861.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00861.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00862.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00862.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00863.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00863.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00864.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00864.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00865.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00865.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00866.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00866.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00867.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00867.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00870.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00870.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00871.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00871.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00872.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00872.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00873.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00873.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00874.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00874.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/?action=view&current=DSC00875.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/Tnight/DSC00875.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## TNight (Dec 11, 2007)

Having trouble posting pics
suggestions?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Use these BB codes


----------



## TNight (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## TNight (Dec 11, 2007)

The motors are good just having suspension and servo issues.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Ofna Dominator. Here's a link for the manual so you can print it up for reference.

http://www.ofna.com/pdf/dominator-rtr.pdf


----------



## Briguy (Aug 5, 2008)

First one is the Ofna Monster Pirate , similar to the Dominator .


----------



## TNight (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome Thanks for the link
Any ideas on the Kyosho?


----------

